# Long time....



## JessicaRae (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello to all the old familiar faces <3 I have missed you!

My life got so crazy busy this forum took the furthest seat back it could and I would like to try and get back here more often - I met some great people on here and made some awesome friends.

My life has changed a lot (even more so in the last week) but enough about me - how is everyone :bigsmile:


----------



## moca (Apr 24, 2010)

Glad to see you back red Spider... I too just recently came after a year. I reqret that I don't get on as much as I used too (3 times a day) I'm lucky if I log on once a week now..

And I don't even have any tanks up and running right now...  I sold them all. But don't worry... after I sell my place and move.. I will be looking for a unique tank to fill with some sort of Cichlids and perhaps some more shellies. I miss my fish. 

Glad you came back.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back and I hope all of your life changes have been good


----------



## JessicaRae (Jun 24, 2010)

sorry to say Josephl they have not been good 

well cept for the news that moca gave me two of her bristlenose plecos when she took her tank down and they just had babies  theres some good news and actually what prompted me to come back here ! <3


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome back Jessica....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome back Jess.


----------



## Tsunami28 (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome back! I too, just came back after almost a year!


----------

